

Delay Using a Database - araneae
http://www.justsoftwaresolutions.co.uk/database/delay_using_a_database.html

======
ScottWhigham
This is the first time I've ever heard anyone say, "I wrote an app that didn't
use a database and it worked out for the best in this instance." I would
counter with suggesting that, for any app that you expect is going to either
(a) grow quickly, or (b) be unsupported by you in the future likely should
have a database, otherwise you will have trouble.

~~~
jedliu
What I'm taking away from the article is the ol' KISS prinicple.

I don't see why building on an RDBMS necessitates added cost, though. I can
think of at least two production-quality products that are free, and depending
on the application, using the structure provided by database tables and SQL
queries can actually be simpler than using a mishmash of hashtables and XML
files.

------
rwolf
I don't want to make my own system for storing and retrieving records
(juggling flat files?). I don't write my own server (no matter how little the
project), and I don't make up my own database system.

The SQLite docs are clear, and there are a billion tutorials for interacting
with SQLite in every programming language. It's easy to use, and it leverages
the work of others so I can focus on the things I want to do.

This article is ridiculous. The lazy hack and the next lazy hack coughed along
until they did it right.

------
lopezka
Simply the most down-to-earth and pragmatic article of the last few months
here.

